# Using two iphones with same account.



## yasbasgas (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

I apologise if thus thread/topic has been raised before but I didn't see anything of the sort.

So, I have an iPhone 3GS, but now I was very lucky to receive a 4S as a gift. I already use two phones so now I'm going to ditch my trusty N95 for the sexier 4S.

The issue: I understand that I can use iTunes backup features to copy my old apps etc to my new 4S. But what I can not seem to find info on is can I still use 3GS and the apps I have at the same time as the 4S with the same account?

Also leading me to ask do I have to purchase an app twice if I want to install it on both iPhones? Given the nature of my job I sometimes have to use one phone over the other, but I still want to be able to have all my info/ apps etc on both phones so I can access them whenever I like.

Anybody out there with thoughts/experiences on this?

Cheers guys.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will be able to use both phones on one apple (itunes) account. Itunes will see the two and sync the two separately - you do not need to use one backup for the other. Just plug the phone into itunes. You can legally install the same apps on both phones without having to purchase a second copy. 

I have two iphones - the original and the 3gs - and the above is what I did Too cheap to upgrade now, waiting for iphone 5 before upgrading.


----------



## yasbasgas (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks sobeit for your reply! Il give it a go and hope it all goes well.... I think now il jailbreak the old one and take advantage of all those interesting apps that people who have cydia rave about so much!


----------

